# First DNP Cycle - Low Dose Log



## tbrilliantt

Hi UGBB,

I researched DNP for months before deciding to pull the trigger, please hold your grievances about how unsafe it is - Tylenol will kill you if you take too much, but when used in moderation, as with DNP, it will yield a desired effect.

I’m making this log because during my research I felt that there weren’t nearly enough detailed logs out there - if I can help other users safely take DNP and lessen the questions they have, I feel I’ve done my part.

Supplements used daily:

Vitamin E (1000iu)
Vitamin C (2000mg)
Alpha Laphoic Acid (1200mg)
Multivitamin (2 doses)
Glycerol (4 tablespoons)
V8 Juice (1 Serving)
DNP (200mg)

Background:

220 pounds, 15% body fat
Goal: Sub 210 pounds, 10-12% body fat
Have been working out consistently for nearly ten years
Have competed in men’s physique twice
Have three cycles under my belt
Have used T3/Clen in the past

Day 1 (1/4/18) - 220 Pounds
Macros: 1767 Calories, 183/142/47 P/C/F

Took first dose and supplements at 12:00 PM
Had a good back workout
Maybe a little warmer towards the end of the day, maybe placebo
Drank well over 2 gallons of water
Overall feel fine


----------



## motown1002

Just curious.  Not going to judge on the DNP, but why did you decide to go that route?  Did you hit a plateau on losing weight?  Are you doing any cardio?  Why glycerol if your at 15% bf.  I wouldn't call V8 a supplement.  LOL  


If you have competed you know what it takes.  Are you taking anything other than DNP right now?  I will watch this and note your results.  I just came off Clen and T3 a few weeks ago.  Not sure I want to go the DNP route, but this will be interesting.  Good luck.  

Oh and welcome aboard.


----------



## tbrilliantt

motown1002 said:


> Just curious.  Not going to judge on the DNP, but why did you decide to go that route?  Did you hit a plateau on losing weight?  Are you doing any cardio?  Why glycerol if your at 15% bf.  I wouldn't call V8 a supplement.  LOL
> 
> 
> If you have competed you know what it takes.  Are you taking anything other than DNP right now?  I will watch this and note your results.  I just came off Clen and T3 a few weeks ago.  Not sure I want to go the DNP route, but this will be interesting.  Good luck.
> 
> Oh and welcome aboard.



Hi Motown,

I just finished up a bulk after my last show in April, went from ~200 to ~238 over the course of April to November (1.5 pounds a week, test/tren towards the end).  From November until now I've been cutting - was back down to 215 before the holidays, have been floating between 215 and 220 since then.  In a sentence, I'm implementing the DNP for speed and experience. I would like to see the efficacy of a low dose between a 2-4 week period, if it is as efficient as everyone makes it out to be I will use it as a tool in contest prep in the future.

Cardio - Yes.  Currently 30 minutes a day, normally fasted.
Glycerol - Through anecdotal evidence it helps with glycogen depletion and the feeling of "flat" muscles.  For $4.99 a bottle, it couldn't hurt to add.
V8 - As a supplement in a nutshell, essentially to help restore potassium levels by other means than popping a pill (which has been noted to be dangerous if you have too much).
Other supplements - Finishing out the last of my test prop at a TRT-ish dose, so as to combat any muscle loss that may occur.

Looking forward to talking with you throughout the course of the log.


----------



## Tonykun

will be interesting to see your results mate so I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread. 
I use DNP quite regularly and same dose as you are using. Slightly more calories than you have though but Over a 3 week period i usually shed off 10-15 pounds so I'm interested to see how it turns out for you.
Are you using the tablets or the powder? I will be staring my first run of the tablets in 2 weeks time, always used the powder and made the caps myself up until now.


----------



## tbrilliantt

Tonykun said:


> will be interesting to see your results mate so I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread.
> I use DNP quite regularly and same dose as you are using. Slightly more calories than you have though but Over a 3 week period i usually shed off 10-15 pounds so I'm interested to see how it turns out for you.
> Are you using the tablets or the powder? I will be staring my first run of the tablets in 2 weeks time, always used the powder and made the caps myself up until now.



10 to 15 pounds would be ideal, the goal is to be somewhere in the 200-210 range after glycogen compensation and then maintain that until prep. Should be an easy diet down to stage body fat.

I’ve got 25 x 200mg powder caps, if I’m getting the desired result at 200mg I may well just dose it until it’s out, if things aren’t moving along by day 15, I’ll try out 400mg for 5 days and see how that goes.

Diet is 2000 calories or less right now, 200g+ protein, 50g or less fat, and carbs where they fall for the day. I can shed weight well at those macros naturally, excited to see how well it goes coupled with the DNP.


----------



## itismethebee

Day 3 on 500mg rn, feeling the heat already lmao


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 2 (1/4/18) - 217 Pounds (-3 pounds)
Macros: 1870 Calories, 220/123/49 P/C/F

Woke up with a dry mouth, thirstier than normal
A little warmer during workout
Shoulder strength pretty much the same
Warmer and more sweaty during incline walk cardio
Back is more sore than normal from deadlifts
Had a second cup of coffee in the morning, felt a little too jittery after, heart rate elevated more than normal, will watch caffeine intake moving forward
Feel warmer after eating meals
Went to see the movie Molly's Game (9/10 must watch), was burning up the whole time when my girlfriend needed a jacket


----------



## itismethebee

tbrilliantt said:


> Day 2 (1/4/18) - 217 Pounds (-3 pounds)
> Macros: 1870 Calories, 220/123/49 P/C/F
> 
> Woke up with a dry mouth, thirstier than normal
> A little warmer during workout
> Shoulder strength pretty much the same
> Warmer and more sweaty during incline walk cardio
> Back is more sore than normal from deadlifts
> Had a second cup of coffee in the morning, felt a little too jittery after, heart rate elevated more than normal, will watch caffeine intake moving forward
> Feel warmer after eating meals
> Went to see the movie Molly's Game (9/10 must watch), was burning up the whole time when my girlfriend needed a jacket


Im already down a LB from the first day, from 194.5 to 193.5
starting to get the night sweats and nightmares
I would recommend you start taking taurine because sooner or later you are gonna wake up with cramps


----------



## PillarofBalance

itismethebee said:


> Im already down a LB from the first day, from 194.5 to 193.5
> starting to get the night sweats and nightmares
> I would recommend you start taking taurine because sooner or later you are gonna wake up with cramps



I wish this nonsense would stop. People like you keep posting about taurine like it's a cure for cramps or something. It's not. It stops cramps from clen because clen depletes it. Dnp does not. 

You need a balance of sodium potassium and water. Hence the OP listing v8 like it's a supp. 

Also i have ran huge doses of dnp and not once ever had a cramp. So it's not a forgone conclusion.


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 3 (1/5/18) - 217 Pounds (-3 pounds)
Macros: 1970 Calories, 216/147/56 P/C/F

Woke up very thirsty, was hot falling asleep last night
Upset stomach in the morning, relieved by going to the bathroom
Chugged water and a coffee after waking up
Made egg white cups in the oven and went to the gym for cardio
Drenched in sweat after 30 mins of incline walking
Added psyllium husk to protein smoothies to keep things moving on low cal
Warmer throughout the day, definitely warmer after eating carbs


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 4 (1/6/18) - 216.8 Pounds (-3.2 pounds)
Macros: 1831 Calories, 200/182/32 P/C/F

Dry mouth and throat again waking up, imagine this will be the norm through the cycle
If you're not taking psyllium husk when you're cutting you're doing it wrong - morning bathroom trip went swimmingly, i'm a believer
Felt like garbage after fasted cardio, made an omelette, breakfast potatoes, got some v8 and fruit to replenish electrolytes/bring blood sugar back up
Wont do fasted cardio anymore, not worth feeling like the life has been sucked out of me
Lethargy has definitely set in, tired all day
Stayed on the couch pretty much all day, had heat flashes a couple times an hour
Got some wicked cravings in the afternoon, made a batch of fat free buffalo chicken dip (canned chicken, fat free ranch, fat free cream cheese, fat free cheddar - 400 cals for an entire bowl) and made some chips out of sliced potatoes, took care of the craving and fit in the macros nicely


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 5 (1/8/18) - 216.4 Pounds (-3.6 pounds)
Macros: 1825 Calories, 212/147/37 P/C/F

Woke up before alarm, feeling refreshed
Took the dogs out in 15 degree weather in shorts and felt perfectly fine
Morning backthoom trips are becoming more regular and 10x more satisfying with psyllium husk
Levels should be near peak today, don't feel all that bad - sides so far are lethargy and heat flashes, hot while sleeping and dry mouth when waking
If I haven't reached ~210 pounds by day 15 I will bump the dose to 400 for the last 5 days
Cravings are strong today, caffeine is necessary for appetite suppressant and energy
Normally no trouble on sub 100g carbs, feel like I need carbs for satiety and energy sake now
Strength definitely took a dive on chest, put up 315x4 on bench last week, don't feel like I could have put up 315 for 1 today
Hunger was increased big time today, going to need to pick up some EC
Very hot falling asleep, was out of the covers most of the night


----------



## jhonfig

Hello dude, for first please excuse me my english is not perfect, not my native language haha

I hope your DNP cure is not too rude...

I search for a long time a legit source to buy dnp, i really don't want to spend my money for nothing i think you can understand it 

So when i saw your post i wondered maybe you can share your source with me ? And if it's source deliver the france it's better xD

Thank you in advance bro


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 6 (1/9/18) - 215.6 Pounds (-4.4 pounds)
Macros: 1860 Calories, 195/140/59 P/C/F

Dry mouth again, could drink a gallon of water in the morning
Been working from home since Christmas, first day back in the office - not too hot at work.  Somewhat lethargic but I work in an office and am sitting most of the day so I can deal with it
Popped an ephedrine pill before work to help curb cravings, hunger has not been bad today - will continue with EC
Enery was low in the gym, went through the motions with arms, got the blood moving
20 minutes on the stairstepper had me spent.  Coffee is a necessity today
Remained hot for a while after the gym
EC makes a world of difference, cravings have not been bad.  Wouldn't recommend doing DNP without an appetite suppressant, my self control is normally strong but I was struggling not to eat everything in my house the past two days
All in all, not a bad day


----------



## motown1002

That lethargy has me a little concerned.  I don't want to do anything that makes me more tired.  lol


----------



## tbrilliantt

motown1002 said:


> That lethargy has me a little concerned.  I don't want to do anything that makes me more tired.  lol



It’s not as bad as some people make it out to be. Definitely not debilitating, just apparent. EC makes a big difference.


----------



## Tonykun

looks like your set for 210lbs by day 15 to be honest by the way things are going so far. You are having very similar results to myself for the first week. You are losing slightly more than I do but then I have more calories per day than you so it makes sense I guess. I dont think you will need to increase the dose at the rate you are going. The way I see it is if its working at 200mg per day then why change it ya know?


----------



## tbrilliantt

Tonykun said:


> looks like your set for 210lbs by day 15 to be honest by the way things are going so far. You are having very similar results to myself for the first week. You are losing slightly more than I do but then I have more calories per day than you so it makes sense I guess. I dont think you will need to increase the dose at the rate you are going. The way I see it is if its working at 200mg per day then why change it ya know?



If it ain’t broke.

Planning on keeping it at 200, log is a day behind but I weighed in at 214 this morning (a 1.6 pound drop) so I don’t see any reason to kill myself on 400 if this keeps up.


----------



## Tonykun

tbrilliantt said:


> If it ain’t broke.
> 
> Planning on keeping it at 200, log is a day behind but I weighed in at 214 this morning (a 1.6 pound drop) so I don’t see any reason to kill myself on 400 if this keeps up.



yeah man I agree. If you are achieving your goal then stick with it. No point exposing yourself to higher doses and possibly worse sides if its already doing its job. Hell at this rate it looks like you may surpass your goal haha.


----------



## tbrilliantt

Tonykun said:


> yeah man I agree. If you are achieving your goal then stick with it. No point exposing yourself to higher doses and possibly worse sides if its already doing its job. Hell at this rate it looks like you may surpass your goal haha.



Shit I hope so, 200 at day 25 would be amazing. Rebound 5 pounds with glycogen compensation and be in a good spot for prep.


----------



## PillarofBalance

tbrilliantt said:


> Shit I hope so, 200 at day 25 would be amazing. Rebound 5 pounds with glycogen compensation and be in a good spot for prep.



You might not see a 5lb jump. You are carrying a lot of water. Anywhere from 8 to 10lbs possibly. Give it about a week to 10 days after you stop to see where the weight is at. 

Also fasted cardio sucks and has no benefit compared to doing cardio after a meal. Just fyi


----------



## tbrilliantt

PillarofBalance said:


> You might not see a 5lb jump. You are carrying a lot of water. Anywhere from 8 to 10lbs possibly. Give it about a week to 10 days after you stop to see where the weight is at.
> 
> Also fasted cardio sucks and has no benefit compared to doing cardio after a meal. Just fyi



Interested to see how much water I am holding, still have decent definition of abs and increasing daily. Clothes are fitting better. Another good drop of weight at the end would be awesome.

Agreed re: fasted cardio. I do it every once in a while when I do cardio before work as I don’t want to eat and then head straight to the gym, just easier to roll out of bed, slam a coffee and take off - I know there’s no added benefit, a deficit is a deficit is a deficit. I found I get nauseous as hell when I do it on DNP though, so I took it out of the toolbox.


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 7 (1/10/18) - 214.0 Pounds (-6.0 pounds)
Macros: 1815 Calories, 215/125/43 P/C/F

1.6 pound drop, feeling good.  Pants are noticeably more loose.
Lots of coffee this morning, timing carbs before/after the gym for increased energy
Back day today, deadlifts for reps and stairstepper has be pretty worn down
Definite increase and linger in heat when I got back to my desk
Have been warm the entire day, girlfriend got home and gave me a hug and asked "why are you so hot!?" - guess theres a noticeable increase in external temperature too
Sugar free jello and fat free whipped cream are going to be a major key during these next few weeks.  20 cals for a big bowl, perfect way to end the night if you're craving


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 8 (1/11/18) - 213.0 Pounds (-7.0 pounds)
Macros: 1863 Calories, 212/181/28 P/C/F

This reminds me of show prep, I used to get excited to wake up every morning because I knew i'd hit a new low
I'm almost at my goal with 17 days left - might be time to reconsider and shoot for 200 pounds instead
Sides have not been that bad, diet has been tight, weight is just falling off
This is as close to a magic pill as you can get (if you do your research, it still has the potential to kill you)
Soaked after incline walking cardio in shorts and a tshirt
Temperate outside got up to about 75 today, definite difference in heat vs the 15 degree weather it's been since I started
Still very manageable, just a little sticky
Had to sit outside at the end of the night while watching TV cause I was burning up inside the apartment


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 9 (1/12/18) - 213.0 Pounds (-7.0 pounds)
Macros: 1840 Calories, 219/145/33 P/C/F

Went to Chipotle last night, assuming the zero loss was due to increased sodium/carbs/eating late.
Hoping for a big drop tomorrow
Little bit of an upset stomach in the morning, fiber related?
Girlfriend got her wisdom teeth taken out today so it turned into a couch day - not much to report
Didn't lift, 30 minutes of incline cardio had me soaked
Still noticeably warmer than usual


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 10 (1/13/18) - 213.0 Pounds (-7.0 pounds)
Macros: 1830 Calories, 180/180/37 P/C/F

Slight night sweats are becoming more regular
Have to get up at night at least once to pee because I'm drinking so much water
No drop today, couldn't go to the bathroom.  Going to start weighting myself before the full morning bathroom trip for better consistency.
Had I been able to go to the bathroom I would be in the 211-212 range - hoping for a whoosh tomorrow.
Leg and calf vasularity are coming back, feel very lean today.
Veins in my abs becoming more prominent.
EC has me feeling good, was contemplating a high carb refeed (I know they serve no physiological purpose on DNP - was purely psychological) but a solid portion of oatmeal and waffles this morning got my mind back into it.


----------



## Jin

Really nice log. 

I sweat profusely. After peeling an orange. In the winter time. 

DNP is not on my to-do list. But thanks for the log anyhow.


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 11 (1/14/18) - 210.0 Pounds (-10.0 pounds)
Macros: 1988 Calories, 203/186/53 P/C/F

Wasn't expecting to drop 3 pounds overnight at this stage in the game, guessing it's a combination of the sodium being flushed out and DNP working its magic
I've reached my goal on the morning of day 11, still have a full 15 days to go - will shoot for 200 pounds
Should only be a few pounds off from stage condition at that weight
Night sweats were bad last night, pillow was soaked
Had only a yogurt before morning supplements and cardio, felt very hypo about 25 minutes into incline walking
Had to cut it short and come home to slam some simple sugars
Oatmeal with honey and brown sugar, two Reese's and some halo top in the fridge had me feeling back to baseline in about 15 minutes
Hit chest a little bit later with all the sugar pumping through my system, 315 went up for an easy set of 3 - not feeling too bad for being 210 and depleted
Hoping strength will skyrocket when I come back off and start adding calories back in, want to chase that 405 bench press


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 12 (1/15/18) - 209.4 Pounds (-10.4 pounds)
Macros: 1849 Calories, 206/151/47 P/C/F

Woke up feeling flat and tired today
Got my morning cardio in, had some breakfast and dragged myself to the gym for back day
Popped EC before I got there, had a good back workout - couldn't get a great pump but still felt alright
Hit deadlifts at the end of my workout, ended up working up to 455
Still feeling strong given the circumstances, can't wait for the strength rebound
I haven't been taking the glycerine the past week, going to throw in a tablespoon 3x daily to see if it helps with pumps/flatness (allegedly it pulls water into the muscle, we'll see if it actually makes a difference)


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 13 (1/16/18) - 211.0 Pounds (-9.0 pounds)
Macros: 1792 Calories, 207/148/43 P/C/F

First time weight has gone up, have to suspenct it is from the glycerine producing some water retention within the muscle as diet has remained the same
If this is the case, weight should level off and continue to drop once the muscles are at "capacity"
I did notice pumps were way better today, much more vascular, maybe glycerine is worth the $5 investment
Definitely feel and look more full
If I were to cut the cycle right here I would be satisfied, but I'm gonna run it til it's out - 12 days to go.
Progress photo tomorrow.


----------



## its what we do

Good log this, thanks for sharing. 

Slow and steady instead of huge amounts and problematic sides.

I breeze 250mg, bar a sweaty neck in bed its easy. Double it and my work outs / quality of life suffer. 

Are you better taking 250mg and working out to your potential or 500mg and skipping the gym? I prefer the former


----------



## tbrilliantt

its what we do said:


> Good log this, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Slow and steady instead of huge amounts and problematic sides.
> 
> I breeze 250mg, bar a sweaty neck in bed its easy. Double it and my work outs / quality of life suffer.
> 
> Are you better taking 250mg and working out to your potential or 500mg and skipping the gym? I prefer the former



Agree. Weight is falling off at this dose, I dont see the need to up it and feel like death with cravings for all the carbs the world has to offer.

200mg with a clean diet and cardio has proven to be more than effective.


----------



## Uchiha00

Niceee log , also started 250mg a day yesterday as a had a bunch sitting around. May run this for about two weeks or so


----------



## michealjgamblr

Nice log bro. Hows your overall energy throughout the day? I have a bad problem of being tired and lazy after about a week in.


----------



## tbrilliantt

michealjgamblr said:


> Nice log bro. Hows your overall energy throughout the day? I have a bad problem of being tired and lazy after about a week in.



I'm a little tired but EC is getting me through the day and workouts with no problem.  Still hitting cardio every day and the gym 5x a week.

*Day 14 (1/17/18) - 209.6 Pounds (-10.4 pounds)
**Macros: 1936 Calories, 202/166/54 P/C/F
*

Weight came back down today, hoping to break through and keep things moving along
I've gotten used to the sides at this point, this has not been nearly as bad (user dependent, I know) in my experience compared to what I read from other logs
Strength is staying up if not increasing, mental state is good, sleep is decent (night sweats are present but I'm not soaked when I wake up) and I can get a full 8-9 hours a night
Will absolutely add this to every cutting cycle from here on out
Had a bit of a scare today, forgot to put salt on my lunch when I made it at home so I grabbed some salt packets from work and put them on my broccoli
Not knowing they were salt substitute (potassium based) I realized after I started to feel tired and off base about 30 minutes after eating that I had just ingested 2000mg+ of potassium in one sitting
This lead me to start researching and found that while nearly EVERY DNP log/guru/forum tells you to supplement with potassium (v8, tabs, etc), there is an equal amount of research telling you not to do it if you specifically search for "DNP and potassium".  The result can be hyperkalemia (a high concentration of potassium in the blood, as DNP inhibits the cell from pulling it in) Side effects can range from anxiety, confusion, diaphoresis (sweating), irregular heart beat, sluggishness, and cardiac arrest.
All in all, I'm fine, I was anxious for a good bit into the evening waiting to see if my heart was going to stop - but heed my warning, do not overdo the potassium intake on DNP.
I read, or so I thought, literally every forum, log, informational piece, applicable study that I could find before starting DNP, it blows my mind that the information about potassium doesn't show up ANYWHERE unless you specifically search for it.
Either way, 200 pounds is still the goal, 12 days to go.


----------



## tbrilliantt

*Progress as of 1/18/18:*


LEFT (Day 1): 220.0 pounds
MIDDLE (Day 8): 213.0 pounds
RIGHT (Day 15): 206.8 pounds

https://imgur.com/639aGFh


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 15 (1/18/18) - 206.8 Pounds (-13.2 pounds)
Macros: 1932 Calories, 220/127/58 P/C/F


Had to get on the scale twice this morning because I didn't believe the number
2.8 pound drop from yesterday, still mind boggling how fast it comes off
No lift today, just 30 minutes of incline cardio and abs
Worked from home, laid low most of the day
Have been noticing I definitely am warmer in the evening, throughout the day I'm good in layers of clothes and the later it gets the more layers I keep stripping off
Still plugging along, feeling good, ready to knock these next 10 days out


----------



## pumperalbo

You have great Body in your Pictures, Very Crazy, i love your Body <3

iam not gay 


What you eat on DNP Cycle

What you Eat on your DNP Cycle?

Do you sweat hard on 160gramm Carbs?


----------



## tbrilliantt

pumperalbo said:


> What you eat on DNP Cycle
> 
> What you Eat on your DNP Cycle?
> 
> Do you sweat hard on 160gramm Carbs?



I eat whatever I want as long as I stay below 2,000 cals and around 225p/150c/50f.

Don't sweat other than during workouts and sometimes at night.


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliantt said:


> I eat whatever I want as long as I stay below 2,000 cals and around 225p/150c/50f.
> 
> Don't sweat other than during workouts and sometimes at night.




Do You use Crystal or Powder, 250mg or 500mg Day?

Do you eat clean Carbs? or all Carbs?

why you stop your carbs hungry? with eca? or what you eat for stop this?

thanks


----------



## tbrilliantt

pumperalbo said:


> Do You use Crystal or Powder, 250mg or 500mg Day?
> 
> Do you eat clean Carbs? or all Carbs?
> 
> why you stop your carbs hungry? with eca? or what you eat for stop this?
> 
> thanks



Powder, 200mg/day.

Diet is 90% clean.

EC curbs cravings.


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliantt said:


> Powder, 200mg/day.
> 
> Diet is 90% clean.
> 
> EC curbs cravings.



What for Carbs you Eat normaly, Rice? oder which carbs?

i take 250mg daily crystal dnp, i sweat all time, crazy i drink 8 liter water on day and glycerol, very very sweat on max 100gramm carbs day


----------



## tbrilliantt

pumperalbo said:


> What for Carbs you Eat normaly, Rice? oder which carbs?
> 
> i take 250mg daily crystal dnp, i sweat all time, crazy i drink 8 liter water on day and glycerol, very very sweat on max 100gramm carbs day



Oats, waffles, fruit, fat free cheese, yogurt, potatoes, vegetables, etc etc.

It changes daily.


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliantt said:


> Oats, waffles, fruit, fat free cheese, yogurt, potatoes, vegetables, etc etc.
> 
> It changes daily.



Please read your Private Message i have send one


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 16 (1/19/18) - 207.6 Pounds (-12.4 pounds)
Macros: 2018 Calories, 200/150/75 P/C/F

Weight came back up 0.8 pounds - not going to fret over it as water weight fluctuations on DNP are normal and unpredictable
Feeling better every day, clothes I used to fit into during prep last year fit again, walking around without a shirt on whenever I'm at the house, girlfriend has noticed a huge difference
No workout today, just incline cardio in the morning - getting an itch to go pick some heavy stuff up so might head to the gym tomorrow to do some chest or back and see how strength is maintaining
Went to see 12 Strong in IMAX (8/10, worth the watch) - the back of my shirt and head were damp from sweat by the end of the movie, it definitely gets worse at night
Thinking the excess heat in the evening is from the buildup of carbs during the day - I can't think of any other reason why I would feel perfectly normal in the morning, even when drinking hot coffee, to feeling like a high output furnace 12 hours later
This has been the easiest cut I've ever done, 9 days left then it's time to decide how to diet out of it and what the next move is


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 17 (1/20/18) - 205.4 Pounds (-14.6 pounds)
Macros: 1925 Calories, 198/174/50 P/C/F

5.4 pounds away from my goal with 9 days to go? I think it's in the bag
Finally starting to feel small, the head games are coming into play, had toyed with the idea of stopping now
Went to the gym instead to hit chest with one of my buddies and check strength, even though I feel flat and depleted, I still put up 315 so I believe muscle loss has been kept to a minimum - just can't wait until I can carb up and fill back out
I spend a good deal of time in the kitchen and I've been toying with recipes for healthy foods/desserts while on this cut - sugar free jello with fat free whipped cream has been essential but I wanted to broaden my horizons
Some things I've made:
- No Bake Cheesecake (200cals, 22p/27c/1f) pretty damn good for killing a craving and fitting in your macros
- Protein Pepperoni Cauliflower Pizza (515cals, 82p/32c/4f)
- Banana Pancakes (425cals, 18p/87c/3f) this serves two, I normally split with the wifey so I don't add protein powder, but you could cut the recipe in half and toss some protein in and end up with 380cals, 39p/44c/4f
- Fat Free Buffalo Chicken Dip (470cals, 70p/32c/4f)
Let me know if y'all want me to drop some recipes of foods I've been messing with


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliantt said:


> Day 17 (1/20/18) - 205.4 Pounds (-14.6 pounds)
> Macros: 1925 Calories, 198/174/50 P/C/F
> 
> 5.4 pounds away from my goal with 9 days to go? I think it's in the bag
> Finally starting to feel small, the head games are coming into play, had toyed with the idea of stopping now
> Went to the gym instead to hit chest with one of my buddies and check strength, even though I feel flat and depleted, I still put up 315 so I believe muscle loss has been kept to a minimum - just can't wait until I can carb up and fill back out
> I spend a good deal of time in the kitchen and I've been toying with recipes for healthy foods/desserts while on this cut - sugar free jello with fat free whipped cream has been essential but I wanted to broaden my horizons
> Some things I've made:
> - No Bake Cheesecake (200cals, 22p/27c/1f) pretty damn good for killing a craving and fitting in your macros
> - Protein Pepperoni Cauliflower Pizza (515cals, 82p/32c/4f)
> - Banana Pancakes (425cals, 18p/87c/3f) this serves two, I normally split with the wifey so I don't add protein powder, but you could cut the recipe in half and toss some protein in and end up with 380cals, 39p/44c/4f
> - Fat Free Buffalo Chicken Dip (470cals, 70p/32c/4f)
> Let me know if y'all want me to drop some recipes of foods I've been messing with




very nice log, good luck for your cycle

i use tm dnp its crystal 500mg crazy big sweats, day and night on 100g carbs daily, i think i make lower carbs 50gramm or so.
Lost all Day 0,8-1kg

have exactly seven days in front of me, this is a tough fight, but it is in any case in 10 days already good 5-6kg down you can see it, only the sweating is currently really hard especially in fitness, people think of what is determined with this man going on the sweats so extreme: D

I even sweat in front of the pc, that's really incredible, at 250mg I've already sweated but not as extreme as now, but the results are much better at 500mg

my next cycle is in february a 250mg I think 4 weeks long

i sleep with open window on night and crazy sweat

do you sweat big on 174gramm carbs?


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 18 (1/21/18) - 203.4 Pounds (-16.6 pounds)
Macros: 2200 Calories, 206/229/51 P/C/F


As I said in my last post - feeling small.  Losing weight this fast is an absolute mindf*ck
Will continue on as I know as soon as the glycogen replenishes I'll feel nice and full again
Went for a run with the pup today, been a while since I've done cardio outside
We did 2.5 miles no problem, I was surprised that my endurance was still decent and my anaerobic capacity hasn't been reduced to nil on DNP
Not much else to report today, obliques are coming in nicely and casing the abs, can't wait to see what it looks like with some mother freakin carbs back in my system
Thinking that I'm going to continue with my current diet for a week after DNP, and slowly increase calories by 100-200 a week until I'm back up to maintenance


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliantt said:


> Day 18 (1/21/18) - 203.4 Pounds (-16.6 pounds)
> Macros: 2200 Calories, 206/229/51 P/C/F
> 
> 
> As I said in my last post - feeling small.  Losing weight this fast is an absolute mindf*ck
> Will continue on as I know as soon as the glycogen replenishes I'll feel nice and full again
> Went for a run with the pup today, been a while since I've done cardio outside
> We did 2.5 miles no problem, I was surprised that my endurance was still decent and my anaerobic capacity hasn't been reduced to nil on DNP
> Not much else to report today, obliques are coming in nicely and casing the abs, can't wait to see what it looks like with some mother freakin carbs back in my system
> Thinking that I'm going to continue with my current diet for a week after DNP, and slowly increase calories by 100-200 a week until I'm back up to maintenance





how much% of body fat did you lose? what do you think so, with the 7.5kg to the present, 5% less?


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 19 (1/22/18) - 203.8 Pounds (-16.2 pounds)
Macros: 2473 Calories, 235/188/87 P/C/F

Had a lot of sodium yesterday, between half a 10" gluten free dominos pizza and some homemade fat free buffalo chicken wing dip, I assume I was way over my normal sodium intake
That said, weight should drop a good bit in a few days
Ran again today, gonna start working this in as regular cardio - might shoot for 3 miles 3 times a week and call it good
The treadmill has gotten so monotonous and running outside goes by so much faster
Hit back at the gym, deadlifts were still feeling good
Had a birthday dinner at night, sweating was kinda ridiculous - just sitting there having to wipe my forhead
Stayed tight on the diet and ordered a salad with chicken and water but had a mini bundt cake and a small slice of chocolate cake at the end - worth it, was delish
Next monday will be my last dose - only a few pounds to go until I drop the DNP and the magic happens




pumperalbo said:


> how much% of body fat did you lose? what do you think so, with the 7.5kg to the present, 5% less?



Probably 5%, I added pictures in a previous post.  I'm getting a DEXA scan on February 9th to see exactly where I'm at.


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliantt said:


> Day 3 (1/5/18) - 217 Pounds (-3 pounds)
> Macros: 1970 Calories, 216/147/56 P/C/F
> 
> Woke up very thirsty, was hot falling asleep last night
> Upset stomach in the morning, relieved by going to the bathroom
> Chugged water and a coffee after waking up
> Made egg white cups in the oven and went to the gym for cardio
> Drenched in sweat after 30 mins of incline walking
> Added psyllium husk to protein smoothies to keep things moving on low cal
> Warmer throughout the day, definitely warmer after eating carbs




Your report is really very exciting.

I'm currently synonymous to 500mg have lost a good 8kg, how much bodyfat I do not know exactly but I type in any case 5%, because you see it very well

yes, the sweat is extreme with me, as soon as I'm out of the house, it starts, no matter where I am.

had a date yesterday and the woman has me if I have a fever or why I'm so sweaty, said lamp fever yes

where are your photos? Unfortunately no, I would wonder how you look at the moment

i eat only 100g Carbs Daily, i sweat non stop all time, when i sleep its crazy i think my bed is a swimming pool

my next cycle i think i use only 250mg on 4 weeks its better


----------



## motown1002

Thanks for the log.  Interesting read.  I know what you mean about the feeling small part.  Hang in there.  Making good progress.


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 20 (1/23/18) - 202.4 Pounds (-17.6 pounds)
Macros: 1715 Calories, 216/112/38 P/C/F

Starting to drag some serious ass, lugging myself out of bed in the morning is a chore
Feel a little better once I get some coffee and ephedrine in me, but I'm interested to see how I feel when I come off to gauge just how garbage I have been feeling
I've decided to end the DNP cycle with my last pill yesterday, I'm going out of town this weekend and 1) don't want to be a hot sweaty mess 2) want to be able to have some adult beverages without worrying about the repercussions if it happens
DNP concentration in my system yesterday at 8 am was 540mg, by 8pm tonight it will be 270mg, 8am on Friday 135mg and 8pm on Saturday 67.5mg
I imagine I will still make some progress through the end of the week - I still think I can hit 200 pounds with the cessation of DNP just by keeping things tight
I'll continue to update this log daily until Friday to note how the water reduction and carb filling goes - I'll probably make a few occasional updates after that as well.
Progress pics on Thursday.




motown1002 said:


> Thanks for the log.  Interesting read.  I know what you mean about the feeling small part.  Hang in there.  Making good progress.



Thanks brotha, just can't wait to fill back out.


----------



## pumperalbo

how many eca you use daily? 50mg? or more?


----------



## tbrilliantt

pumperalbo said:


> how many eca you use daily? 50mg? or more?



25mg 2x daily


----------



## tbrilliantt

Day 21 (1/24/18) - 203.4 Pounds (-16.6 pounds)
Macros: 1776 ('merica f ya) Calories, 212/159/31 P/C/F

2nd day with no DNP dose (still 270mg in my system at 8pm)
Starting to feel more lively already - actually slept with the covers on last night and was cold when I was just under the sheet
Water is definitely dropping, I look different every time I get in front of the mirror
Workout was good, had more energy, got better pumps, muscles are definitely filling back out
Still keeping diet around the same, will slowly start to add calories back in after this weekend
Progress photos are attached, will keep updating as time goes on
Final thoughts after seeing these: I've never dropped weight so fast, aside from being a little sweaty and tired, I never really felt uncomfortable
All in all, 10/10 experience.  Will absolutely use DNP again at the beginning of the summer to get shredded for beach season in two weeks rather than two months
17+ pounds in 20 days.. the results speak for themselves

Before pics (Day 1, LEFT): 220 pounds 
After pics (Day 21, RIGHT): 203 pounds


----------



## pumperalbo

respect, really!

fierce what a result boah unbelievable, wish you continued good luck

do not exaggerate it but I have never seen such photos at dnp cures unbelievable !!



you have to say then necessarily how much bodyfat you lost according to dexa scan, I'm curious, but that's a good 5% less I would say


----------



## Chocolatehulk

This is probably one of, if not the only, threads I'll be posting on. Unless there happens to be others like it which I doubt cause dnp seams to being out the bitch in some cause they think they'll die if they take it. Lol like the brilliant said, if you take too much Tylenol or heck even vitamin C or just plain old muther****ing h2o and you'll die so **** all the non researchers that like to feel entitled to their in educated opinions


----------



## Chocolatehulk

Un educated, I meant un educated


----------



## Chocolatehulk

Well done tbrilliant


----------



## Chocolatehulk

Just remember that eca can lower your libido a bit. I went through that with my girl and had to use that as the excuse cause what else could it have been ...granted it was without the a(asprin) just the e and a since I'm not on any enhancement,...or yet lol


----------



## Chocolatehulk

tbrilliantt said:


> 25mg 2x daily



Just remember that eca can lower your libido a bit. I went through that with my girl and had to use that as the excuse cause what else could it have been ...granted it was without the a(asprin) just the e and a since I'm not on any enhancement,...or yet lol


----------



## tbrilliantt

Chocolatehulk said:


> Just remember that eca can lower your libido a bit. I went through that with my girl and had to use that as the excuse cause what else could it have been ...granted it was without the a(asprin) just the e and a since I'm not on any enhancement,...or yet lol



Haha thanks brotha, it definitely contributes to stimdick but I can get the deed done.


----------



## jennerrator

God damn.....................you look fuuking awesome! Great job


----------



## Chocolatehulk

tbrilliantt said:


> Haha thanks brotha, it definitely contributes to stimdick but I can get the deed done.



Good lol, that's a sign of an alpha


----------



## Chocolatehulk

tbrilliantt said:


> Haha thanks brotha, it definitely contributes to stimdick but I can get the deed done.



When you get a chance check your inbox or messages. Sent the same message twice but didn't go through lol. New to this


----------



## Jin

Chocolatehulk said:


> When you get a chance check your inbox or messages. Sent the same message twice but didn't go through lol. New to this



Whats with your screen name? I don't get it....


----------



## pumperalbo

@*tbrilliantt

*What are you doing after the cycle, the same diet? or switch to the ketogenic?

I take 10 days break then I take dnp again, I have the calories lowered first take t3 and clen to it, but I do not know whether better low carb or ketogen,

what do you recommend to me?*
*


----------



## tbrilliantt

pumperalbo said:


> @*tbrilliantt
> 
> *What are you doing after the cycle, the same diet? or switch to the ketogenic?
> 
> I take 10 days break then I take dnp again, I have the calories lowered first take t3 and clen to it, but I do not know whether better low carb or ketogen,
> 
> what do you recommend to me?https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/12922-tbrilliantt



Same diet for me, I've never done keto and don't plan on doing it any time soon.  Didn't read anything during my research that said it was more effective, albeit some people did mention they used it to stop the carb heat.

I would take a break longer than 10 days tbh, you're ingesting poison - I don't recommend getting trigger happy with it and running it every week and a half.


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliantt said:


> Same diet for me, I've never done keto and don't plan on doing it any time soon.  Didn't read anything during my research that said it was more effective, albeit some people did mention they used it to stop the carb heat.
> 
> I would take a break longer than 10 days tbh, you're ingesting poison - I don't recommend getting trigger happy with it and running it every week and a half.




Ok, I'll make it longer, thank you


----------



## tbrilliantt

*Day 28 (1/31/18) - 200.6 Pounds (-19.4 pounds)

*
No DNP since last Tuesday (8 days off), still keeping calories the same until I start PCT - weight holding steady around 200 pounds.  Slight rebound to 205 at first but weight leveled off after a few days.


----------



## Shadow530i

tbrilliantt said:


> *Day 28 (1/31/18) - 200.6 Pounds (-19.4 pounds)
> 
> *
> No DNP since last Tuesday (8 days off), still keeping calories the same until I start PCT - weight holding steady around 200 pounds.  Slight rebound to 205 at first but weight leveled off after a few days.



Just curious, how tall are you?


----------



## Shadow530i

Doublepost


----------



## tnmuscle

[h=2]tbrilliantt Thanks for this thread! How long do you think it took you to dump all excess water from the D?[/h]


----------



## pumperalbo

tbrilliant  dou you have make dexa scan? results?


----------



## SmokedHedgehog

A little late to the party, but still... Awesome results!


----------

